# Miscellaneous stuff...



## NORG (Apr 26, 2006)

A gold ring...


----------



## NORG (Apr 26, 2006)

A medallion...


----------



## NORG (Apr 26, 2006)

Some of my older coins...


----------



## NORG (Apr 26, 2006)

A couple old camera parts...


----------



## IRISH (Apr 26, 2006)

Some interesting bit's,    it's great all the knick knacks you can dig up.
 Do you detect or are they dug bit's?


----------



## NORG (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep, they are all dug, but I do metal detect as well.

 Rob


----------



## Cal Digger (Apr 27, 2006)

*RE: Miscellaneous stuff...>>Nice!*

Do you know the history of the medallion?

 If so please post the details.......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, can you describe the medallion a little more. It looks like Washington in the center. I see some wording on at least one of the surounging heads, what is it? Who is it? any marks on the back? Is it white metal with a brass tone? Have you done a magnet test? Painted?
 Curious minds want to know.
 Pretty cool whatever it is.
 Yah, yeh ya, eya. Darn I don't know how to spell yhea. Oh well, yes


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 27, 2006)

Must be British Royal family members (if its British or Canadian) on the medal. Almost looks like profiles from coins of the sides. That thing is huge.


----------



## NORG (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey all, thanks for replies. Unfortunately, I don't know much about that medal. However, I can tell you that it reads "Louis Roy/France" on each of the coin-like things. So, I'm assuming that it may be a medal received perhaps at WW1 by a Canadian, maybe even at the battle of Beaumont-Hamel; and they brought it back home with them. As for the guy in the center, the wording is too illegible to read, but I can pick out 'for' and what looks like 'resa.' On the back there is a makers stamp of some sort which looks to be '322,' which is imprinted in a rectangle.

 Rob


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 27, 2006)

medal looks too big to be a military medal. I would guess some type of civilian organization patterned after a military medal.

 The head in the center is probably Liberty personified or whatever the French put on all their medals.

 here is a link to some french medals...
 http://www.gwpda.org/medals/frenmedl/france.html


----------



## NORG (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Matt.

 Rob


----------



## NORG (Apr 27, 2006)

Found this today...A Masonic Order pipe bowl. Anyone know anything about it? (age, etc.)


----------



## David E (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Norg, I am quessing that you know the Canadian Troops for
 I beleive both wars were shiped out of New Foundland.
 At least my dad in WW2. Find an old military site and youmay have it made with a detector.
 Dave


----------

